# Mac G5 ne démarre plus - figé sur écran blanc avec pomme



## aatt (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Récemment entré dans l'univers Mac, j'en profite pour récupérer celui de ma soeur : un Mac G5 qui présente le pb suivant :

Au démarrage, 
    - le voyant blanc en bas à droite s'allume
    - j'entends le BONG traditionnel
    - la souris est bien connectée puisqu'elle s'allume en rouge en dessous
    - au bout de quelques instants, l'écran blanc-gris clair s'affiche avec la pomme au milieu et la petite roulette se met à dérouler
    - quelques bruits d'accès au DD ou au CD. 
    - et puis plus rien.

Ce que j'ai fait :
   * recherches diverses dans les forums mais je m'y perds un peu ;-)
   * retrait du HDD pour en faire un backup sur mon mac - Pas de souci, le HDD est donc en bon état
   * test de boot sur CD : aucun résultat - du coup j'ai coincé mon CD dans le lecteur
   * création d'un disque dur externe "bootable" mais rien ne démarre
   * appui sur "D" au démarrage (clavier avec fil) - il ne se passe rien
   * test de la pile bouton - elle semble en bon état (3v sur mon voltmetre)

Je cale un peu. Merci de vos idées.
Bonne soirée.

Philippe


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Octobre 2010)

Ton mac passe en mode Target ? Reset PMU effectué ?

test tes RAM et sinon bah ... tente l'iCale ! (fait une recherche sur le forum) Mais bon si tes ram sont OK et qu'il boot pas en target ni sur le CD j'ai peur pour la CM


----------



## alaincha (18 Octobre 2010)

aatt a dit:


> Merci de vos idées.


Bonjour,

La commande "fsck-yf" te dit elle quelque chose ?

Sinon ça veut dire que tu n'as pas effectué une véritable recherche.

Alors, va faire un tour sur "OS X Facile", ou sur "Rhinos".

Tu y trouveras tout ce que tu dois savoir pour expliquer ton problème de démarrage.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Octobre 2010)

Au fait avec Pomme + V au démarrage démarre t-il en verbose et ou bloque t-il ?


----------



## aatt (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci OldMac pour les 2 réponses.

Mode target : je n'ai pas testé mais je l'allume seul, sans cable et je n'appuie pas sur T pour qu'il passe en target. le clavier ne donne rien puisque le D ne produit aucun effet. Je vais quand même tester un de ces soirs.

Reset PMU : pas tout compris - que faut il faire et c'est censé faire quoi ?

RAM : pas testées. Comment m'y prendre ? pas envie de démonter mon autre Mac tout neuf et tro-bo !!!!!

PommeV : pas testé - idem, je teste et je reviens.


Bonne journée.

Philippe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Merci Alaincha,

Je n'ai pas testé cette commande car jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas la main.
Mode verbose 1st, et ensuite j'y verrai plus clair.

OS X Facile - je connais depuis peu - il est super clair ce site.

Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Octobre 2010)

PMU : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ram, si tu as deux barrettes tu les intervertie, puis essaye une par une .. si tu as une seule barrette de ram ... bah essaye d'en trouver une autre, c'est si c'est un iSight, de la so dimm DDR2 PC 4200 et sinon DDR 1 PC-3200

Voila


----------



## aatt (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,


Synthèse des actions de la soirée :

- Pas de mode Verbose - Pomme+V ne marche pas.
- Reset PMU / SMU : ne donne rien

J'ai quand même réussi à extraire le CD (en maintenant la souris appuyée) - donc un peu d'espoir.

Je teste les RAM ce week end. Faut quand même sortir la quincaillerie ;-))
Quant au mode Target, en fait, j'ai pas de cable wirefire donc faut que j'en trouve un d'ici ce week end.

Merci +++
P


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux démarrer en mode target même sans Mac à l'autre bout.
En fait ça permet de tester le clavier et le disque


----------



## aatt (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai fait l'essai des RAM. 
Il y a 2 barrettes, donc j'ai testé les 2 barrettes séparément et je les ai testées ensemble en les intervertssant.
Et ... Rien du tout. Toujours coincé sur la page blanche avec la pomme et la roulette.

Aucune réaction du clavier.
Je précise que le clavier et la souris sont tout neufs. je les ai achetés à la FNAC la semaine dernière et ils marchent nickel (d'ailleurs, ils marchent aussi bien sur PC que sur Mac - ça c'est une petite surprise).

Pour le mode verbose, pas de réaction du clavier donc pas pu l'afficher.
Quant au mode Target, pas de prise en compte du clavier, pas de mode target.

Bon, ben c'est pas terrible tout ça.
Merci quand même et si vous avez d'autres idées, welcome welcome.
Bonne soirée.

P

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

Et je viens d'essayer l'iCale - génial le nom !!

J'ai bien une gomme mais trop épaisse.
J'ai remplacé par un carton plié.

Faut il forcer ou faut il juste qu'il y ait une petite pression ?

Pour le moment, aucun résultat.

A la lecture du forum, je crains pour la CM ... et ça a l'air fréquent ... ça vit pas vieux un Mac ? Bizarre.

P


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour l'iCale c'est ce que j'avais fait sur le mien ... c'est moi qui est inventé le nom 
Faut que ça fasse pression assez fort, je suis monté sur le pross avec mes 70 kG et il à résisté donc ... 

Mais bon si tu à un rev 2. Vire la airport et la carte bluetouch, et débranche le lecteur/graveur DVD. Puis test. Sinon débranche le DD et esssaye de booter sur un CD.

Oui les iMac G5 sont des bouzes et les cm claque une à une 

Et pour toi je pense que c'est ... finis .. CM hs


----------



## aatt (23 Octobre 2010)

Y'a du mieux.
je sais pas trop comment, j'ai basculé sous un écran noir, avec des dizaines de lignes qui ont défilé (trop vite pour noter qqch).
Et au bout d'un moment, j'ai eu un même message toutes mes 10 sec du style :

Jan 5 18:05:15 ... saved crash report to /Library/Logs/CrashReporter...

j'ai essayé plusieurs trucs genre ^C, ^S, 
Le claver est bien reconnu mais aucune action.

Forcer sur l'iCale, je vais essayer mais ça me faire un peu flipper.

Je vais creuser les recherches sur le message d'erreur.

Bonne journée.

Philippe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

Nouvel essai en suivant une procédure trouvée sur le site apple.com
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2570?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

- réinitialisation de la PRAM/NVRAM : j'ai bien entendu le 2e gong. Mais ça ne donne rien d'autre.

- reinitialisation SMU : je l'ai fait mais je ne vois pas de différence.

Je tourne en rond.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2010)

On dirais que tu a eu un KP (Kernel Panic). Débranche le DD et essaye de booter sur le cd de Mac OS X. Sinon essaye en Single User (pomme + S) et Safe Boot (Pomme + X)


----------



## aatt (23 Octobre 2010)

super !!!
Je viens de passer sous mode commande.

J'ai lancé "fsck -fy"
(un peu de mal à trouver le "-" car le clavier a basculé en QWERTY)

Voila les messages :


** /dev/rdisk0s3
** Root file system
** Checking journaled HFS Plus volume
** Checking extents overflow file
** Checking catalog file
** Checking multi linked files
** Checking Catalog hierarchy
** Checking extended attributes
** checking volume bitmap
** checking volume information
** The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK.

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ******


Ensuite, je viens de faire un "reboot".

Mais je cale toujours sur la même page blanche.


A final, ça a l'air de bien se présenter.
Comme j'ai backupé mon disque.
Je suis ok pour reformatter le tout et reinstaller l'OS.
Q'uen pensez vous ?


Merci encore pour ces formidables progrès.
A bientôt.


----------



## Invité (23 Octobre 2010)

Il faut continuer le fsck jusqu'à ce que tu n'ais plus ce message, mais un truc du genre : the disk"x" appears to be ok


----------



## aatt (23 Octobre 2010)

C'est pas ce que j'ai à la dernière ligne ?

** The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK.

Mais il ne démarre tjs pas.


----------



## Invité (23 Octobre 2010)

oui, tu as ça en *avant dernière* ligne.
Il ne faut plus avoir : "***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ******"

L'utilitaire répare au fur et à mesure.
Il ne fait tout d'un seul coup&#8230;


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2010)

+1 avec invité


----------



## aatt (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci les amis.

J'ai fait plusieurs "fsck -fy" et j'arrive avec la dernière ligne "** The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK."

Pour info, il fait un bruit de sèche cheveu - ventilo semble à fond - il va décoller ;-)))))


J'ai fait exit pour rebooter.
Et ...
et ...
... c'est tjs pareil - écran blanc, roulette et nada de nada ;-((

J'ai joint 2 screen shots :
  - le boot en mode single user
  - le boot en mode verbose
(me semble t il).

Voyez vous qqch ?


----------



## Onmac (24 Octobre 2010)

Salut a tous ! 
J'ai eu ce problème et j'ai attendu que le "DONG" ce fasse 4fois puis ensuite, je l'ai ouvert nettoyer les ventilos, et suivi cette procèdure: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR
Et puis il est reparti.
Je pensais comme toi que le CM était HS.
Bonne chance


----------



## aatt (24 Octobre 2010)

Hello,
J'ai essayé cette dernière procédure.

Capot démonté :
Quand je branche l'alim, le voyant interne 1 s'allume.
Lorsque je démarre avec le bouton interne, le voyant 2 puis le voyant 3 s'allument.
Et là ça bloque, avec écran blanc, logo apple & roulette.

Bilan des courses :
 - j'ai l'impression que la CM n'est pas naze. Je passe sous ligne de commande OS, je me balade en commande unix dans l'arborescence du disque.
 - le clavier réagit plutot bien
 - les diags ne donnent pas d'indication a priori

Je me demande si je ne devrais pas installer le dernier OS ???
et tout reformatter ??
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Bonne soirée.
Philippe


----------



## Onmac (24 Octobre 2010)

Si tu as un autre mac son la main (de préference un PPC) et que tu as le DVD NOIR UNIVERSEL de Tiger (Léopard=pas top sur PPC) c'est vrai que ça ne serai pas mal.
Peut-tu installer Tiger sur un DD externe et ensuite démarrer dessus avec ton iMac puis enfin installer Tiger sur ton DD interne?
Là je pense que ton mac repartirait.
Bonne Chance


----------



## aatt (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait un DD externe avec une image 10.5 que j'ai téléchargée sur internet.
Quand je boote sur DD, j'ai une ptite icone en forme de dossier violet qui clignotte.
J'ai dû oublier qqch.

Je dois récupérer les CD d'origine ce week end donc j'espère aboutir.

A suivre.
Merci encore.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

Je viens de tenter un démarrage en mode sans échec. L'écran blanc avec la roue qui tourne est toujours là. mais le ventilo vient de se mettre en route - on dirait un seche cheveux.
Une idée ?


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2010)

aatt a dit:


> j'ai fait un DD externe avec une image 10.5 que j'ai téléchargée sur internet.Je viens de tenter un démarrage en mode sans échec. L'écran blanc avec la roue qui tourne est toujours là. mais le ventilo vient de se mettre en route - on dirait un seche cheveux. Une idée ?



Essayer de trouver un dvd original ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Octobre 2010)

Oui ce sera plus simple avec les DVDs originaux


----------



## aatt (31 Octobre 2010)

c'est sûr ... mais ma soeur les retrouve pas ...


----------



## Onmac (2 Novembre 2010)

Tu peut en trouver sur internet. 
Ne dépense pas plus de 70euros.
Bonne recherche !


----------



## aatt (7 Novembre 2010)

Coucou me revoila.
Ca y est - j'ai les CD - il y en a 6 (Software Restore 1 à 6 - Mac OS versions 10.1.2 , 9.2.2).

J'ai mis le CD N°1 dans le lecteur. Mais il ne boote pas dessus.
J'ai forcé le démarrage (touche C) mais pareil, il ne se passe rien.
Je suis passé en mode "Gestionnaire de démarrage" (touche Option) et là, j'ai un écran bleu avec flèche circulaire à gauche - disque dur au milieu et fleche vers la droite à droite.

La flèche circulaire semble rechercher les volumes démarrables.
Je reviens avec le même écran (juste le HDD alors que le CD devrait être reconnu - il est dans le lecteur).
Et quand je clique sur la flèche vers la droite, il revient sur l'écran blanc.

et retour à la case départ.

C'est bizarre que j'arrive pas à booter sur le CD ?????

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci +++ 

Philippe


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

Je pense que tu as fait un achat inutile.
Un G5 n'a jamais démarré sur 10.1 !
De plus si c'est des Cd et que tu vois "software restore" ça veut dire qu'ils sont spécifiques à *1* type de machine bien spécifique, et je doute que cela corresponde à ton modèle :mouais:
Ils sont gris ces Cd, non ?


----------



## aatt (7 Novembre 2010)

Oui ce sont 6 CD gris. Sur le 1er, il est marqué d'appuyer sur C pour démarrer sur le CD.
C'est ma soeur qui les a retrouvés - elle avait eu un G4 avant (celui avec le socle en demi sphère) - ca peut venir de ça ??
Grrr.

Je vois souvent parler d'un disque noir. Ca résoudrait mon pb ?
Je peux l'acheter où et comment ?

Sinon, que dois je acheter ?

Merci ++

P


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2010)

Avec ces Cd tu pourras démarrer un iMacG4 (peut être même pas tous les modèles) mais pas un G5.
Comme tu l'as si bien dit, il faut un Dvd noir.


----------



## Onmac (9 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Avec ces Cd tu pourras démarrer un iMacG4 (peut être même pas tous les modèles) mais pas un G5.
> Comme tu l'as si bien dit, il faut un Dvd noir.



Tout est dedans ! 
+1 pour Invité ! 

Un peu d'aide:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/DVD-installation..._Informatique_ApplePeriph&hash=item3cb20dcf07

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/135189601.htm?ca=12_s

Mais d'après mon expérience perso, TiGER tourne mieux sur PPC que Léopard, après, à toi de voir.
Bonne chance


----------



## aatt (12 Novembre 2010)

Je viens d'en trouver un sur ebay (10.4.6) - commandé / en attente de livraison.
Suite au prochain numéro ;-)


----------



## aatt (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai une bonne nouvelle : j'écris ce post à partir du Mac G5 qui était en panne depuis 1 mois.

*j'ai trouvé un DVD noir OS X 10.4.6 sur ebay (45 EUR)
*j'ai lancé l'install vers 21:00 et ça marche !!
*là, je viens de lancer macUpdate et je passe en OS X 10.4.11

Un grand merci à tous pour votre aide, pour vos conseils.
J'ai beaucoup appris. Que finalement, derrière un Mac, il y a un ordi !! et donc des pb d'ordi.
Mais aussi que quand on a les outils, ça se rrétablit super facilement.
Merci 1000 fois.
Bonne soirée.

Philippe


----------



## Onmac (19 Novembre 2010)

Content que ton mac retourne 

N'oublie pas de mettre que la question est résolue


----------



## aatt (20 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble l'avoir fait. Ca n'est pas apparu ? 
merci du rappel cependant.


----------



## Onmac (20 Novembre 2010)

Le temps que le site s'actualise...


----------



## Macana (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème similaire, peut être avez vous réussit a régler le votre ? 
Alors vous pourrez m'aider ... 
J'ai allumé mon Imac ce matin et il est resté bloqué (après le BONG habituel) sur la pomme et le cercle qui tourne ... 
Après une seconde tentative sans rien faire, j'ai un dossier avec un gros point d'interrogation qui s'affiche ... 
Donc on regardant sur des forums, j'ai fait la manip : Alt au démarage 
J'ai eu le fameux Disque Dur qui s'affiche avec écrit en dessous MACHINTOSH HD 
J'ai fait entrer et là mon mac est de retour depuis un bon quart d'heure sur la pomme avec le cercle qui tourne .... 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? (J'ai déménagé et évidement impossible de remettre la main sur le CD/DVD )
Merci d'avance


----------



## Suzumebachi (28 Juin 2012)

J'avais le même prob sur un PM G5. Carte mère h.s.
Mais de temps en temps il démarré quand même o0


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2012)

Macana a dit:


> (J'ai déménagé et évidement impossible de remettre la main sur le CD/DVD )
> Merci d'avance



C'est pourtant la première chose à faire.
Tu peux tenter un fsck (références au début du post)


----------



## KERRIA (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

A moins d'avoir mal ou pas tout lu...c'est quoi ce MAC exactement ? ....avant tous conseils...!!


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2012)

Reset PRAM : alt+pomme+p+r ... 

Ou signe d'un disque dur fatigué ... ?


----------

